# Limiting the E/M codes on a superbill



## cswan (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone has a reference regarding the limiting of E/M codes on a superbill/encounter form? 

Once upon a time, I was told that if the E/M CPT codes are limited on the superbill, it can be interpreted to be 'directing' the provider to only choose those codes.  Example: For Inpatient care, only the 99222 and 99223 are listed on the superbill. Leaving off the 99221 can look like the provider is being 'pushed' to choose a higher level.

I know this is not good business practice to limit them on the superbill, and of course, providers need a reference, so I would really appreciate any help on this.
Thanks, everyone!
Cindy L. Swan, CPC CEMC


----------



## terif (Mar 21, 2014)

I was told the same thing by an auditor a few years back.  We use 99211, 2, 3, etc and it works.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 22, 2014)

The provider should have each level for new and established codes for their decision making process without any subjective bias.


----------



## cswan (Mar 24, 2014)

Right!  Thank you for the confirmation.  It would be really great if there was a reference out there....so if anyone has one, please let me know.  I will keep looking.
Thanks!
Cindy L. Swan CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 24, 2014)

Several years back there was an OIG case regarding auditing for the E&M levels.  In the write up 
They stated that upon review of the superbills several of the providers were fined due to only representing the highest levels.  You may still be able to locate this on the OIG website or try a google search.


----------



## cswan (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow...thanks for the information.  I will go search the OIG right now!
Cindy


----------

